# Astra A-60



## jdcoop (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a Astra A-60 .380 handgun. Would like to know how to field strip it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Use Google.
Or just type-in "Astra A-60 field strip" into your opening-page header, and press "Return."

You may not find instructions for exactly the A-60, but other Astra pistols are similar, and disassemble the same way.


----------

